# Extreme Giant & Leopard Gecko :D



## WildlifeLover429 (Apr 23, 2011)

Hi everyone! Noticed there wasnt any jewlery with a tegu charm. So I made one myself! What do you Think?!?!  Oh and I made a cute leopard gecko for my friend. Hope you guys like it 

They are made oyt of sculptey polymer clay and premo (not sure if thats spelled right). I only painted whats balck the rest of the colors comes from the clay 

[attachment=2382]
[attachment=2381]
[attachment=2380]
[attachment=2379]


----------



## RobK. (Apr 23, 2011)

WildlifeLover429 said:


> Hi everyone! Noticed there wasnt any jewlery with a tegu charm. So I made one myself! What do you Think?!?!  Oh and I made a cute leopard gecko for my friend. Hope you guys like it
> 
> They are made oyt of sculptey polymer clay and premo (not sure if thats spelled right). I only painted whats balck the rest of the colors comes from the clay
> 
> ...


----------



## WildlifeLover429 (Apr 23, 2011)

Thank u


----------



## Rhetoric (Apr 23, 2011)

these are cool do u plan on making more?


----------



## fwideman (Apr 23, 2011)

Are you making more and, perhaps, selling some??


----------



## WildlifeLover429 (Apr 23, 2011)

Yes eventually I plan on starting to sell my sculptures  and Yes I do plan on making more. I really like making the reptiles. I plan on opening an etsy account and thats were my items will be sold. (not sure when tho but I will tell you guys if you want). They will be all one of a kind since each one will be hard to replicate. ( I might get used to making several reptiles if people request them a lot) but most likley they will be similar but not the same. 

Once I get better at handling this type of clay I will be able to add some really cool effects and stuff 

Im so happy you guys like them! THANK YOU SO MUCH! 

If I do open up an account what should I name my store? any ideas?


----------



## turtlepunk (Apr 23, 2011)

those came out so cool! i may have to buy one from you sometime!!! =D


----------



## Rhetoric (Apr 23, 2011)

yeah keep us posted id be interested in getting a couple.


----------



## WildlifeLover429 (Apr 23, 2011)

Thank you for you nice comments everyone! 

Ok so once I get everything figured out, I will be selling! ( I will keep you guys updated on when I will start to sell, prices, shipping, ect.) so until then, Thank you everyone for liking my work!


----------



## Jason (Apr 23, 2011)

those are gorgeouse! I want one!!!!! actually I want MANY, i could easily give you a huge list of herps i would want made


----------



## WildlifeLover429 (Apr 24, 2011)

lol OMG thank you!  Well I am having a website made for my items once its up and runnig i will make a post for all those who want one of my sculptures  and Yes i will take requests! (probably going to have something on my website were you can do that) you can add pictures and or a list of colors you want (or you could let me surprise you  ) Thank you for your support!

p.s. I dont just make Herps  I can make other pets as well (they can include mini dog bowls, bones, beds, ect. if you want) 

They can be in figurine form or jewlery. 

Here is another one of my little guy  there are two more (orange, translucent with marble greens eyes)

[attachment=2394]


----------

